# Are english bulldogs considered medium breed or large breed?



## cbull

I'm trying to figure out if I need to get large breed puppy food or "regular" puppy food for my 8 week old bulldog pup. I believe they are defined as medium due to their height, but the lady at the feed store said their weight makes them a large breed. I'm confused.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

Large breed because of their weight and bone mass.


----------



## cbull

Thanks for the response. I'm going to start him out on chicken soup for the dog lovers soul large breed puppy then. Any thoughts on that brand?


----------



## SpooOwner

Chicken Soup is ok. Check out this thread on best foods for LBP.


----------



## cbull

Thanks for the help. Those other brands look awesome, but some are a little too high for my budget. I was looking for a quality food at a good price for my budget. Something I could keep him on even if money became tight. I saw Chicken Soup didn't have any fillers (ex. corn, wheat, etc) and the first 4 ingredients are meat. Chicken Soup is $35 for a 30 lb bag. Some of the others were $50. A little too pricey for me. Are there any others in the Chicken Soup range that you like?

Ever hear of 4health? I saw it at the Tractor Supply store.


----------



## lauren43

TOTW tends to be cheaper, I saw one on the list...


----------



## cbull

This information has been more than helpful! 2 questions:

Is a no grain food ok for puppies to eat?

A bulldog is a low activity breed. Would they need a food that almost all protein? Would that be bad for their kidneys?


----------



## practicalfeeder

cbull said:


> This information has been more than helpful! 2 questions:
> 
> Is a no grain food ok for puppies to eat?
> 
> A bulldog is a low activity breed. Would they need a food that almost all protein? Would that be bad for their kidneys?



Use the Royal Canin formula for Bulldogs. Works well for them.


----------



## RawFedDogs

cbull said:


> Is a no grain food ok for puppies to eat?


Yes absolutely. No grain is always better than grain.



> A bulldog is a low activity breed. Would they need a food that almost all protein?


Yes. Low protein automatically means high carbs. Carbs are absolutely bad for any dog, particularly a dog prone to gain weight as bull dogs are.



> Would that be bad for their kidneys?


No


----------



## wags

cbull said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I need to get large breed puppy food or "regular" puppy food for my 8 week old bulldog pup. I believe they are defined as medium due to their height, but the lady at the feed store said their weight makes them a large breed. I'm confused.


Large-sized dogs are classified as dog breeds weighing 50 or more pounds.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

cbull said:


> This information has been more than helpful! 2 questions:
> 
> Is a no grain food ok for puppies to eat?
> 
> A bulldog is a low activity breed. Would they need a food that almost all protein? Would that be bad for their kidneys?


Is this your first Bulldog? They play hard and sleep hard they aren't lazy but they aren't hyper like terriers and hunting dogs. They don't jump all over people and bark and go crazy nuts, they are sweet mellow mannered but not lazy.

If you haven't become a member of Bulldogsworld.com you should. It is a wonderful site that will help you with any questions you have while you raise your Bulldog.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

practicalfeeder said:


> Use the Royal Canin formula for Bulldogs. Works well for them.


Please don't there are much better options. This food is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## CavePaws

I'd listen to Katie, she's got her english bulldog Chumlee, as I learned recently! I love that name! 

I totally agree, for the same price you can get MUCH better foods than Royal Canin...Even though Royal Canin is popular, for what reason I don't really know maybe because they have a 'breed gimmick', it's really not a great food...

The point is, most dogs have _similar _nutritional needs...Yes you can get your puppy grain free food, and I would absolutely recommend it if you're doing kibble. I think the thing you need to make sure you control is portion, look at the protein content and how it effects your dog, and the fat content if your dog really doesn't get out much. If your dog does get out, like all dogs should, then I'd say you don't need to worry about the high content of these things so much. So, in a food, look for no corn or wheat products, high ANIMAL protein content, and if your bulldog doesn't get out much and you think they may be prone to gaining weight, look for a lower fat content. Don't put him on low fat foods though, I don't think that would be good for a growing puppy...they need fat for energy.


----------



## practicalfeeder

"I totally agree, for the same price you can get MUCH better foods than Royal Canin...Even though Royal Canin is popular, for what reason I don't really know maybe because they have a 'breed gimmick', it's really not a great food..."

It is popular because it works....


----------



## Ania's Mommy

practicalfeeder said:


> It is popular because it works....


No, it's popular because of clever advertising.


----------



## cbull

Katie, I'll definitely check that site out! And yes he's my first bulldog! 

So, would everyone recommend TOTW over Chicken Soup?


----------



## RawFedDogs

practicalfeeder said:


> It is popular because it works....


There is way too much rice, corn gluten meal, salt & sugar.


----------



## CavePaws

practicalfeeder I don't know what to tell you other than your standard of "it works" and my standard of "it works" are extremely different. 

Look at the ingredients list and tell me that food does not compare in price to other better dog foods, like for around the same price - and this is pretty crazy to me, you can get Acana Wild Prairie grain free...Talk about selfish, Royal Canin must be making an awful lot off of poor ingredients and the pet owners who buy it.


----------



## practicalfeeder

CavePaws said:


> practicalfeeder I don't know what to tell you other than your standard of "it works" and my standard of "it works" are extremely different.
> 
> Look at the ingredients list and tell me that food does not compare in price to other better dog foods, like for around the same price - and this is pretty crazy to me, you can get Acana Wild Prairie grain free...Talk about selfish, Royal Canin must be making an awful lot off of poor ingredients and the pet owners who buy it.


Neither of you know what you are talking about. The RC Bull Dog Formula is basically a chicken & rice/oatmeal formula that is milled extra fine so its easier to digest. The shape is designed for dogs with an under bite. Less air, less gas. There is no corn gluten in it.

The comment about sugar is totally absurd because fructo-oligosaccharides are a common pre-biotic found in any number of foods. These support natural flora. The dog does not digest these.

It works and has good ingredients. Nothing wrong with this food at all.

You are foolish to think Champion can hold to RC when it comes to science, research & production expertise.

Keep reading labels and patting each other on the back.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

cbull said:


> So, would everyone recommend TOTW over Chicken Soup?


I think you'd be fine with either. I'd lean towards TOTW, though.


----------



## RawFedDogs

practicalfeeder said:


> Neither of you know what you are talking about. The RC Bull Dog Formula is basically a chicken & rice/oatmeal formula that is milled extra fine so its easier to digest. The shape is designed for dogs with an under bite. Less air, less gas. There is no corn gluten in it.


I went to the RC website and used the formula that RC recommends for an 8 week old boxer which is the dog we are talking about. As I remember, the first few ingredients were chicken meal, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, brown rice. Notice 2 rice's in the first 5 ingredients? Thats called ingredient splitting to make it look like there is less than is really there. If they were combined, rice would be the #1 ingredient. Rice is not a nutritious food and shouldn't be eaten by any living being. This food has way too much rice. Corn gluten meal is the 3rd ingredient on the list.



> The comment about sugar is totally absurd because fructo-oligosaccharides are a common pre-biotic found in any number of foods. These support natural flora. The dog does not digest these.


The food I looked at is 40% carbs. Carbs = sugar. Thats a lot of sugar. Dogs have no nutritional need for sugar at all and here this company is feeding 40% carbs. How can that not be too much sugar.



> It works and has good ingredients. Nothing wrong with this food at all.


I think I just showed why its a crappy food but you won't acknowledge that because you can't admit that you are wrong. This food is crap.



> You are foolish to think Champion can hold to RC when it comes to science, research & production expertise.


I'm not discussing Champion. I'm discussing RC AND kibbles in general. 

On a side note: You keep asking for real scientific research proving a raw diet is as good as commercially produced dog food. Dogs have been eating a raw diet for a million years. They have thrived on this diet throughout the centuries. Kibble has been around for 50 or so years. Why don't you ask the kibble companies for real scientific research proving their artificial food is as healthy and nutritious and the natural raw diet dogs have been eating forever? The companies are the new kids on the block. The burden of proof is on them.


----------



## buddy97

i would think the bulldog's weight and structure might make the higher calcium grain free foods something to avoid to control their growth rate.

as far as Royal Canin, they have to overcharge for their product to pay for the shiny breed specific bags and their mighty marketing machine.

here is an exercise in futility for anyone who wants to try it. email RC and ask them how much of their product comes from animal sources.


----------



## Caty M

Dogs survive off foods like Royal Canin. They don't thrive. A carnivore should never be fed a food with very little animal content and a lot of grain.

I personally don't feed kibbles but if I did, it would definitely be Champion just for the high animal content of their food.


----------



## cbull

As far as TOTW and Chicken Soup goes, is the big difference one being grain free?


----------



## Adam76

I would definatly feed a grain free food.


----------



## Jackielyn

cbull said:


> As far as TOTW and Chicken Soup goes, is the big difference one being grain free?


Usually grain free foods have less carbs and more protein.


----------



## practicalfeeder

bishopthesheltie said:


> Dogs survive off foods like Royal Canin. They don't thrive. A carnivore should never be fed a food with very little animal content and a lot of grain.
> 
> I personally don't feed kibbles but if I did, it would definitely be Champion just for the high animal content of their food.


This is so much internet BS. Did anyone watch Westminster last night? 99% of those dogs eat Pro Plan, Eukanuba & Royal Canin.

Yes those dogs looked like they were just surviving.

Ooops but you read the Orijen White Paper and a book on raw feeding, I will listen to you.

The problems you see in dogs today have nothing to do with dry foods, rather poor breeding and genetics.


----------



## CavePaws

Practicalfeeder - I'll start it off by saying, no, I did not watch Westminster, instead I took my dog to a CGC class and then taught a Companion Class after. I prefer helping people with their dogs over sitting at home and watching pure-bred-fluffy butt on TV. Unless those pure-bred-fluffy butts happen to be doing Agility on tv, then I'm all eyes in. This is all pointless other than to say that if those dogs who are bred for Showing already have genetic issues due to their selective breeding then WHY IN THE WORLD would you complicate things more by feeding a crappy food like ALL of the brands you just listed!

Let me tell you a little story and it goes by the name of "I have all mixed breed dogs who eat kibble". When they were only eating kibble, kibble which had grains in it, I saw numerous issues. On Kirkland Brand Rice, Chicken, and Vegetable I saw: digestive upset. such horrible gas it could clear a house. Preston, Puck, and Paris lost hair and had huge scabby red spots on places they couldn't even scratch (wth?!). My agility dog was not getting the nutrition she needed thus she tired much more quickly - she had really soft stools too. Preston was hefty and had more fat than muscle, I couldn't really avoid the problem of Preston gaining weight because of the amount Kirkland suggested I feed my dog in order for him to get the proper amount of nutrients. Pooper was doing so horribly with grains in her diet that we had to take her to the vet multiple times because she looked ANOREXIC. No matter how much of that food she ate she looked terribly small and you could see most of her bones. It looked like an abuse case, but trust me, she was fed a lot. Poor Puck had to have his anal glands expressed at the vets office multiple times a month. That's a lot of problems for only five dogs in the house.

Fast forward through a month of trying a ton of medicines and pro-biotics which did not even touch the skin or gas issues - I bought Wellness CORE original formula. Ta-da. Grain free. Preston lost some weight and gained a ton of muscle. My 80 lb dog, who is not that tall, can launch himself flat footed to the top of a 7 foot fence no problem (someday I hope he gets that squirrel he's after). Indi has boundless amounts of energy, she has even more muscle than before, and can exercise for hours on end without tiring - I'm not exaggerating that one bit, take her to the lake for a day and you'll see what I mean, you'll be annoyed too. Paris, Preston, and Puck all grew their fur back and the itching stopped completely. No more yucky scabs! :] Pooper looks fantastic, she must have gained at least 15 lbs, and she has no fat on her either, that pup is all muscle like her sister Indi - and Poop doesn't exercise as much either! Puck still went to the vet to have his anal glands expressed, but his stools were more firm, thus this problem was much more infrequent. Everyone has nice firm poops now! Easier poop pick up in my opinion

So the difference for me was:

*Grains:* Loss of fur, Itching, Scabs and hot spots, Digestive upset, the worst gas I've ever smelled, lack of muscle, too much weight, too little weight, very frequent anal gland issues, lack of energy, tons of soft disgusting poop to pick up in the yard, and a but load of vet bills.

*No grains:* Boundless amounts of energy, Lovely luxurious coats, No gas, No digestive upset, Firm stools, More muscle, Less fat, Less frequent need for anal gland expression, No skin problems at all, and I have not had a comment about any of my dogs looking like an abuse case. They all are the picture of good health and I get compliments regularly on each of them when I take them out for romps. I'm very happy; because of the switch we have less vet bills and I can feel better about buying them healthier food.

I won't go into why I feel the need to feed them _all _raw food, there are places on this forum where I've posted that numerous times by now. Their diets currently consist of kibble for one meal and raw meat the next.

The fact is, my dogs have not been specifically bred for _any_ traits *at all*. When I look at my dogs who were once feral, all I've got to say is, "That's all nature, baby" Mother nature made my dogs and gave them to me for free. I love them all so much, why should I feed them a diet they were not intended to eat? Specifically one including grains which completely mucked them up in more ways than one. 

*And *anyone who may have thought I don't like pure-bred dogs or whatever because of my pure-bred-fluffy butt comment...Trust me, I love all dogs pure-bred-fluffy butts included no doubt.


----------



## meggels

Hmmmmmmmm.....

I live with a frenchie who was at westminster this weekend, got an Award of Merit in the breed ring........




He eats Acana...  


The Ibizan who was in the hound group last year at westminster lives here too.....he eats a combo of kibble and raw. 

 Don't just assume 99% of the dogs at Westminster eat poopoo kibble. Not all of them do.


----------



## CavePaws

Thats awesome Meggels, congrats!  I would think most people who take their dogs to Conformation shows know the importance of quality diet.

Just because you see Eukanuba, Pro-Plan, and Royal Canin ads sprawled all over the place at those shows doesn't mean that's what everyone is feeding...I see Pro-plan crap and Royal Canin ads all over the place at Agility shows...Guess what, I bet no one with an agility dog competing in the top levels feeds that useless stuff. And if they do their dog is probably only winning a round or two and then falling over dead tired. I've yet to meet any known competitors who do feed those foods, actually. A lot of them feed raw diets or at the very least premium grain free kibble.


----------



## Caty M

I went to the Alberta kennel club show last year (living in canada, I don't get the huge ones you guys do in the US).. and was talking to both the sheltie and springer spaniel breeders. At the time I couldn't decide between the two breeds.

Despite the Pukeanuba ads everywhere, not one of them said they feed it. They just sponsor the dog show so people watching it go 'hey, if their dogs are eating eukanuba and are winning awards, maybe I should feed it!' in reality they aren't feeding it at all.

FYI the most commonly recommended brands were Acana, Orijen and EVO :tape2:


----------



## RawFedDogs

practicalfeeder said:


> This is so much internet BS. Did anyone watch Westminster last night? 99% of those dogs eat Pro Plan, Eukanuba & Royal Canin.


Where on earth did you get that information? From marketing material?



> Ooops but you read the Orijen White Paper and a book on raw feeding, I will listen to you.


I've read a lot more than the white paper and a few books. I have attended 3 college courses on canine nutrition at Emory University, which is 3 times more than you. I've also attended 2 seminars on raw feeding put on by Dr. Tom Lonsdale, DVM and I attended a seminar on canine denistry put on by Dr. Johan Jobert, DVM. Tom and Johan both have held seminars around the world. Oops, I MAY know what I'm talking about, huh? :smile:



> The problems you see in dogs today have nothing to do with dry foods, rather poor breeding and genetics.


Then how do you explain the fact that so many of these dogs with different physical problems have those problems disappear when the dogs are switched to a PMR, BARF, or even high quality kibble diet? We have a lot of them here on this board. We have new ones appear regularly.


----------



## meggels

CavePaws said:


> Thats awesome Meggels, congrats!  I would think most people who take their dogs to Conformation shows know the importance of quality diet.
> 
> Just because you see Eukanuba, Pro-Plan, and Royal Canin ads sprawled all over the place at those shows doesn't mean that's what everyone is feeding...I see Pro-plan crap and Royal Canin ads all over the place at Agility shows...Guess what, I bet no one with an agility dog competing in the top levels feeds that useless stuff. And if they do their dog is probably only winning a round or two and then falling over dead tired. I've yet to meet any known competitors who do feed those foods, actually. A lot of them feed raw diets or at the very least premium grain free kibble.



I do know a lot of breeders that do. But, there's just as many I've seen that feed quality kibble or raw. We've had frenchies come here sent with science diet or something similar. We eventually switch them to Nature's Variety Prairie, which is what most of the frenchies eat. 

The Ibizans here eat Kirkland chicken formula cause well, several big dogs = money. They look good on it. One of them gets raw beef too cause he can be a hard keeper. 

The whippet gets mostly raw. Same with one of the frenchies. 

The xolo gets NV too but soaked with some warm water since she's got only a few teeth lol


----------



## Serendipity

I agree with Katie Chumley. The Bulldog (not English Bulldog, just Bulldog) standard is 40-50 lbs. Puppy food is really just a marketing gimmick, so you'll be fine feeding both an LBP formula or an adult food with low calcium & phosphorous levels.


----------



## CavePaws

Meggels, kirkland brand is the best choice I think possible for the price and dogs who have no allergies can do pretty well on it...Mine did horribly on multiple foods which include grain. At first I was scared it was a certain animal protein source they couldn't eat, so we gave them Lamb and Rice formula and the grains still messed them up. Since the Chicken and Turkey formula for CORE works out, I'm almost 100% positive it was the grains causing us so many problemos.

Anyway, that's too bad about some breeders feeding Purina and Pedigree kibble. I know I wouldn't if I were concerned about the well being of my show dogs.

I think you're doing well with your dogs diet.


----------



## practicalfeeder

CavePaws said:


> Thats awesome Meggels, congrats!  I would think most people who take their dogs to Conformation shows know the importance of quality diet.
> 
> Just because you see Eukanuba, Pro-Plan, and Royal Canin ads sprawled all over the place at those shows doesn't mean that's what everyone is feeding...I see Pro-plan crap and Royal Canin ads all over the place at Agility shows...Guess what, I bet no one with an agility dog competing in the top levels feeds that useless stuff. And if they do their dog is probably only winning a round or two and then falling over dead tired. I've yet to meet any known competitors who do feed those foods, actually. A lot of them feed raw diets or at the very least premium grain free kibble.


Respectfully, you don't have a clue. Stop parading around as some kind of expert. You have no idea what the top performance foods are, whether its Schutz, Field Trials, Agility, Rally Obedience, Sled Dog racing or even Dock Dogs. The foods most fed in the performance circles are: Annamaet Ultra, Red Paw, National, Eagle Power Pack, Royal Canin 4800, Precise Endurance, Pro Plan Performance, Dr. Tims and Eukanuba 30/20.

Please stop talking about things you have no clue about.


----------



## RawFedDogs

practicalfeeder said:


> Please stop talking about things you have no clue about.


The same could be said of you. We don't tell people what to post here. You are pretty new but I have known corgipaws for a long time and I know she knows what she's talking about. I haven't seen a lot of evidence that you do, though. In spite of several requests, I let you to continue to post pointing out where you are wrong and why.

I like that you question the norm but we need to see something to back up the posts you make. You are listing some pretty junky foods and calling them to be among the best. Show some evidence. Pasting a post off another board just isn't good enough.

Although diplomacy isn't my strong point, neither is it yours. I suggest you put forth more effort and use more.

ETA: Oops!!!! That was CavePaws you were addressing. :smile: Sorry, my bad. I haven't know her nearly as long but she seems to have a pretty good handle on things.


----------



## practicalfeeder

RawFedDogs said:


> Where on earth did you get that information? From marketing material?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a lot more than the white paper and a few books. I have attended 3 college courses on canine nutrition at Emory University, which is 3 times more than you. I've also attended 2 seminars on raw feeding put on by Dr. Tom Lonsdale, DVM and I attended a seminar on canine denistry put on by Dr. Johan Jobert, DVM. Tom and Johan both have held seminars around the world. Oops, I MAY know what I'm talking about, huh? :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how do you explain the fact that so many of these dogs with different physical problems have those problems disappear when the dogs are switched to a PMR, BARF, or even high quality kibble diet? We have a lot of them here on this board. We have new ones appear regularly.


Your opinion is of no value to me and shouldn't be to anyone else. You parade around like Dr. Kronfeld (any clue who he is?) but have absolutely no professional qualifications. I am not saying you don't have a right to express your opinion but you should be honest that you are a not a professional nutritionist. As for courses, I have training as a gunsmith, but I would never work on my Beretta and Perazzi O/U's myself.

As for "results", well, people can convince themselves of anything. I just read an article that women who wear size 14 think that it is normal.


----------



## catahoulamom

practicalfeeder said:


> Respectfully, you don't have a clue. Stop parading around as some kind of expert. You have no idea what the top performance foods are, whether its Schutz, Field Trials, Agility, Rally Obedience, Sled Dog racing or even Dock Dogs. The foods most fed in the performance circles are: Annamaet Ultra, Red Paw, National, Eagle Power Pack, Royal Canin 4800, Precise Endurance, Pro Plan Performance, Dr. Tims and Eukanuba 30/20.
> 
> Please stop talking about things you have no clue about.


Please explain to me why you "have a clue" and she doesn't. What makes you so qualified? Enlighten me...

ETA: I'm being serious. Is this your career? Are you a canine nutritionist? Just wondering.


----------



## jdatwood

practicalfeeder said:


> You parade around like Dr. Kronfeld (any clue who he is?)


----------



## practicalfeeder

jdatwood said:


>


Wrong Dr. Kronfeld. The one I was referring to is famous for his work at Penn.


----------



## jdatwood

practicalfeeder said:


> Wrong Dr. Kronfeld. The one I was referring to is famous for his work at Penn.


So please educate me then since I'm mistaken. Who is this mysterious Dr Kronfeld you speak of?


----------



## PUNKem733

jdatwood said:


> So please educate me then since I'm mistaken. Who is this mysterious Dr Kronfeld you speak of?


This is the problem with him/her. They spew out stuff, and never back it up. You ask who he is, and he/she won't tell you. We ask give us proof that Orijen is crap, and the foods he mentions are great, he/she doesn't.


----------



## CavePaws

Right, Practicalfeeder, you go ahead and continue marching about with those opinions of yours. So far I've seen you continually deny hard facts presented to you. I've even seen you avoid addressing a few points people have made on this thread. Why avoid them when you've got all that hard scientific evidence under your little finger? I'll let you go about in your ignorance, there are people on this forum far more equipped than I to take care of debunking everything you are claiming.

Simply put, you're no longer worth my time since you've taked to throwing insults into this - something most people avoid doing when they know what they are talking about.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs and that includes
my mixed breeds and my show dogs.


----------



## catahoulamom

practicalfeeder said:


> Wrong Dr. Kronfeld. The one I was referring to is famous for his work at Penn.



Still wondering what makes you the final word on dog nutrition. What makes you so knowledgeable...? Apparently none of us know what the heck we're talking about, feeding our dogs raw meat... we're obviously ignorant as to what a dog's nutiritional needs are, and you seem to know everything. Please tell me what your accreditation's are, as I only want the best for my dog, if you have some kind of schooling in this, please let me know so I can sign up for the class...


----------



## doggiedad

wow, i didn't know kibble is only 50 yrs old or so. that's nothing
compared to how long dogs have been around. thanks for the info.



RawFedDogs said:


> On a side note: You keep asking for real scientific research proving a raw diet is as good as commercially produced dog food. Dogs have been eating a raw diet for a million years. They have thrived on this diet throughout the centuries.
> 
> Kibble has been around for 50 or so years.


----------



## Roo

Just like Wrangler1 (who was banned), I think Practicalfeeder is referring to Dr. Kronfeld, who is associated with Robert Downey and Annamaet Petfoods. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3702-new-grain-frees-company-knows-dog-food.html

No offense but my dog's chronic colitis condition is better on raw than it ever was on any kibble we tried, grain included or grain free. Regardless of any famous research done at Penn with beagles, watching my own beagle mix improve on raw, is enough proof for me to keep her on a PMR diet.


----------



## jdatwood

Roo said:


> Just like Wrangler1 (who was banned), I think Practicalfeeder is referring to Dr. Kronfeld, who is associated with Robert Downey and Annamaet Petfoods.


That's what I figured. The Annamaet website refers to him as "David S. Kronfeld, DVM".

I guess there's a chance that there are 2 DVM/PHDs out there that go by David S. Kronfeld but I doubt it...

Seems to me this "practicalfeeder" person doesn't know as much as they like to appear to.


----------



## Khan

Jeez, I'm gone for a couple days and look at all the fun I've missed!
I only scanned through some of these; but it was quite entertaining. 
Practicalfeeder may be insulting, rude, and a total Jackwagon! but ya gotta admit, it's quite entertaining watching him/her stutter and stammer when asked direct questions he/she too does not have a clue about. 
It is my experience that when you hold someone accountable and they clearly can't prove their point, the roles are quickly reversed so they take the "heat" off themselves, and they become highly defensive.
At least he's living up to that!


----------

